

Google+’s Antisocial Mobile Strategy - d0ne
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/07/google-antisocial-strategy/

======
morganb
I don't know if it's anti-social as much as it has clearly had less time spent
on it than the desktop version. Still, I don't find any of the big three
mobile apps (Twitter, FB, G+) to be overwhelming in their design/utility.

